# Got Ku Dish Now What?



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I will most likly get a pansat receiver. I really dont know what the avantages are over others ecept its a brand name. I am an extreme noob so step by step help is appreciated. 

As I mentioned I just bought a Ku-band 33" dish. I want to get a receiver that supports both c and k bands. I suppose this means that this would elimate the need for two and that I would be able to wire two dishes into it?

My preferances for tv are as follows. 

Turner South
Abc Family
AMC 
TVLand
Hallmark
Westerns

My question and concern is would I be able to get all of these with two dishes without redirecting them manually? If so I could be very happy if i could get the above channels.

Please remember I am very new to this so treat me as if I know nothing when replying in detaiils. Perhaps this will also help others as well.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am afraid that each of the serivces that you mention are scrambled and unavailable with the receiver that you mentioned. I think you could get most of the channels with a 4DTV receiver and a subscription, but since they are probably on C-band you would need a MUCH larger dish.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes if you want the channels mentioned you need a big dish and 4dtv, all those are on C-band but they are encrypted, so a 8.5' or larger dish is needed.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

docquesting said:


> I am an extreme noob so step by step help is appreciated.


Getting started with Ku band: http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm

And if the guy who sold you the Ku-band dish said it could pick up those channels, then he was fibbing or illegal. Or both.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

No none told me that I waas just hoping this was the case from previous research.

Ok now that is oit of the way another question. I am pretty sure I may need some kind of meter tester to get the best tune into a sat. Perhaps fta is differant than dish and direct tv on this? Could someone tell me in detail how a person accesses diff sats or even one? I have noticed the diff degree settings. Some are North some West others South. 

I am such a noob this kinda is a lil worrisome especially spending some savings hoping to maybe be able to get rid of regular paid. With all of your profesional help I am sure you can set my mind at ease.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The best way to maximize the signal on a satellite is to use the receiver. It'll show you your signal quality, which is what really matters. Either bring the receiver and portable TV to your dish, or get a friend to shout out numbers to you. Once you get close, you can tilt your dish up-down and left-right, all in tiny increments, to see exactly which direction gives you the best signal.

To access one satellite, point at it. They're all directly above the equator in the Clarke Belt. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarke_Belt) The "direction" listed with each satellite is just its longitude; they're all south. To get the specifics for where to point, check here: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm

To access several satellites, either install a motor or recognize that every time you want to switch satellites, you'll need to get out your 7/16-inch wrench and move the dish.

I don't mind repeatedly plugging my site, but did you actually visit http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm ? Most of what we're talking about is covered in that section. You would also benefit from reading the FAQs: http://www.ftalist.com/ftafaq.htm


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

I suppose I am confused by what I see on the charts for each sat. For instance

AMC 6 72o W 3934 C V WZRB-TV (UPN - Columbia) 7441

The AMC is the satelite with a single # indentifying it? I had figured the 720 was the direction West on the compass I needed to point the dish to. I suppose that is not correct? I also figured the 3934 was what number I used to program into the receiver to get that sat iun memory later? Some detailed coverage on this part would be helpful. 

If you can find a link that has the correct receiver with motor control option would be appreciated. This way I can do more research and compare this info to other listings so I can get the correct one. In other words I need to know the technical terms and should be able to figure out on my own with a sample link.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't know what list that item comes from, but it describes a C-band channel with a 4-digit frequency. Ku-band channels have 5-digit frequencies.

To read the FTA Lists on my site: http://www.ftalist.com/howtoread.htm


docquesting said:


> In other words I need to know the technical terms and should be able to figure out on my own with a sample link.


Have I mentioned Getting Started? http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm Or FTA FAQ? http://www.ftalist.com/ftafaq.htm Maybe you'd like a list of links? http://www.ftalist.com/ftalinks.htm

If you really want to understand what's going on, then please, you really need to read this stuff.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

docquesting said:


> I suppose I am confused by what I see on the charts for each sat. For instance
> 
> AMC 6 72o W 3934 C V WZRB-TV (UPN - Columbia) 7441
> 
> ...


This link may help you follow lynsat:
http://www.dmsiusa.com/charts.htm


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

docquesting said:


> I suppose I am confused by what I see on the charts for each sat. For instance
> 
> AMC 6 72o W 3934 C V WZRB-TV (UPN - Columbia) 7441


AMC-6 (as opposed to Intelsat 7 or Echostar 8)
72 degrees W
3934 MHz (frequency)
C (C-Band)
V (Vertical polarity)

Ku band will be in the 10750-12500 MHz range and also requires a symbol rate in addition to frequency.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

How do I know which at which level up and down to set the dish?

Was also wondering about wiring. I have direct tv which is wired via coaxial cable directly to the receiver. I was wonder if I could plug another cable from the fta dish into this one via the switch that is there? I would then use a splitter at the receiver end as I would be using both paid and fta services. Would this work and would doing it this way if so interupt anything on the paid or fta side?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

A lot of good Ku-band dishes have markings that show their elevation angle. If you've got one like that, just use that as your guide. If not, you can make a crude elevation meter with a stringed weight and a protractor, or you can line up the azimuth then just slowly move the dish up and down until you get a signal.

You can't use a switch or splitter to merge DirecTV and FTA onto one cable. You can use a diplexer to merge an OTA antenna with FTA, and you can use a switch to connect several FTA LNBFs to one FTA receiver, but if you have DirecTV, you need a separate cable for FTA.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok thanks I guess I will just run a seperate cable along side the other one. Will need to check dish out fruther for that info. 

One last question for now. In the general direction of the way my current paid dish is setting how many degrees each way would most sats be? In other words how far to the right or left of my current direct tv dish would I might have to point my fta to get any certain satelite?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Satellites you can pick up in Georgia probably range from 40W to 148W, so you've got a big arc... I pick up 50W to about 120W (house blocks motor from going more west) here in Indy.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

To figure out where you'll need to point your dish, check here: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm

As an example, to pick up DirecTV (101) from Atlanta, your dish should be pointing at azimuth 208.3, or 28.3 degrees west of due south. To pick up Galaxy 10R (123) from Atlanta, the azimuth would be 235.2, about another 27 degrees to the west.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks guys you have been really helpful so far. I went ahead and ordered a tripod to mount on. It seems as this may be my best option considering the above info. 

I live in an apt complex. There is a gap at my end and where next row starts. I have current pole at the back corner. Just hoping I am able to point the fta dish without physically moving it around too much. Complex management didnt want the pole to begin with without a lot of hassle but thats another story. 

This probably will sound nuts. Maybe I should think about building or buying a cheap toy wagon with wheels and handle on which I could mount the tripod and dish. Of course I would weight it down with something. This way I could easly move it if I needed to go fruther east or west when the other buildings roofline was in the way. Or for other reasons. 

Bought a 100 foot cable so it should be plenty to wrap around to anywhere. Mmm just thought of something. Wonder if there is anyway to keep mowers from cutting it without completly burying it. Perhaps fastening it down tightly to the ground someway real close? 

Any comments are thoughts are appreciated. Cant afford a motor at the moment. I am waiting on the cable and tripod to come right now. Am hoping to have it installed around the first of next month.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'd skip the wheels. You really don't want that dish to be too easy to move, especially when the wind starts blowing.

There's nothing stopping you from checking the sight lines now. Figure the azimuth and elevation, then look to see if anything's in the way.

If you want the cable to reach a pole across mowable grass, your only two options are low or high. (Or maybe at waist-level with police-style tape.) If you can't bury it, maybe you could dig and maintain a short trench? Or get the cable about eight feet off the ground and support it somehow to the building? None of these options sound very good.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

With FTA, almost any variation in dish settings can lose the signal. If you are going to put the dish up and take it down regularly, you should have some kind of solid stops in place.....maybe a permanent pole with some fine-tweaking screws that can let you put everything back exactly in the same spot each time, or a spot where some cement blocks or patio blocks can be left to set everything on, with markings for the base.


----------

